
Stellar Smart Contracts - ankurpatel
https://www.stellar.org/developers/guides/walkthroughs/stellar-smart-contracts.html
======
gringoDan
I'm impressed by Stellar. It seems like it's one of the few cryptos that
actually is solving the problems that got people excited about
cryptocurrencies in the first place several years ago.

